# babies



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok here's mom (black) and dad (check) and the babies. My guess is mom must have some white hidden under that black. The loft is a little messy I've been in bed with a 102 temp. since friday night and today was the first day I've been out.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

healthy lookin youngins!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

isnt black beautiful , nice lookin youngin you gots there


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you both


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The babies are adorable, and the one is so striking with the white flight/s.

I'm glad you are feeling better, take care.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

so why the white flights? That was really the ?
And why are they both black....I thought one may look like dad.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I don't know a lot about white. The parents probably had that gene in there somewhere and it finally showed up in the kids. I don't know if the gene for white flights is dom., rec., or whatever  All my white flights came from birds who had pied markings on them somewhere.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

well I looked at mom's ped's and a few generations back there are some white flights and mottle's. But why are both black, wasn't dad supposed to help with the color.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The youngsters look awesome, specially the one with the white flights! I'm sure you're happy with them, unless you were breeding for BC's.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I love the black pigeons. One of my favorite colors. They are adorable.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

fastpitch dad said:


> well I looked at mom's ped's and a few generations back there are some white flights and mottle's. But why are both black, wasn't dad supposed to help with the color.


Spread is dominate. All you need is one dose of it and the babies will turn black.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

fastpitch dad said:


> well I looked at mom's ped's and a few generations back there are some white flights and mottle's. But why are both black, wasn't dad supposed to help with the color.


Both are black simply because Spread (the genetics factor that creates black) is a simple dominant. We still don't know yet (from the babies produced) whether the black parent is homozygous Spread (has both genes for Spread) or is heterozygous Spread (carried one gene for Spread and one wild-type). In either case, it's the luck of the draw and both babies simply got the Spread gene from the black parent. IF = note the IF the black is homozygous Spread, then ALL the babies will be spread (black). IF the parent is heterozygous Spread then 50% will be blacks and 50% will be something else (with this mating the most likely something else will be blue check or blue bar).

The white leg feathers on your black are a good indication that it carries pied or white. As to the white flights, that interests me because I've been told there is a dominant white flight, but just as obviously there is a recessive one too. I, too, have had none white flighted pairs that produced white flighted young. In either case, the young look good, healthy, and well fed. 

It's also a nice looking pair of adults. Hope the kids fly well for you.

[Damn, I did all that and Becky does it in 12 words  I've got to get more concise.]

Frank


----------

